# Coding memory is fading..!



## ashleynapier (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm afraid that IF I ever find a coding job, I won't remember how to do any of it. Aside from taking the exam, I haven't done anything relating to coding since December '07 -- and that was just school work. Is there anything, online & free, that I can use to refresh my memory?


----------



## feliciathomas (Dec 27, 2008)

Ashley,

Do you attend your local chapter meetings... They hold a wealth of information.  There are also coding site and newsletters that have a "Test your Knowledge" questions and posts.  If you enjoy E/M coding, there is also EM University.com to help keep your skills sharp.


----------



## veggiecow (Dec 28, 2008)

*I found this site helpful when preparing for the exam...*

Hello! I'm not sure what your looking for exactly,but here is a link to several free interactive coding quizzes on various topics. You can take the practice tests to refresh your memory and such. Hope this is helpful.  
http://www.ritecode.com/quizzes/quiz.html


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 29, 2008)

There are also tons a free resources out there, try www.metronic.com, www.bostonscientific.com, www.spineline.com.  They all offer regular webinars with free CEUS, usually monthly or so.  These resources give a presentation, usually with slides or a power point presentation to go with it, something to look at after the webinar. You can also find out about other webinars with litte or no cost, just google.  

Good luck,

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------

